
Volkswagen Ambitions Fueled a Scandal - chmaynard
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/27/business/as-vw-pushed-to-be-no-1-ambitions-fueled-a-scandal.html
======
chmaynard
This NYT article is the best summary of the scandal I have seen thus far.

